# Clockwise Rotation



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Front Troubles*

The latest front hasn't been a great catalyst and then adding elevated East winds today has the bay shredded and tougher fishing. Capt. Chris Cady reported a slow grind on lures on yesterday's trip and Capt. James Cunningham reported putting down a pretty good stretch of miles with not much to crow about. He said the bay was in pretty tough shape today. Winds are spinning around from the North and slowing coming about to the Southeasterly direction and we'll darn sure take that over pounding East winds. 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook
*
*Mental Game - Keeping The Mechanism Clean*

Fishing on a professional level has lots of parallel's with other pro sports and associated Sports Psychology. I often equate our profession to the Field Goal kicker that's got to punch it between the uprights with regularity. Chances are if the ball isn't going through the uprights, there's nothing wrong with his leg, it's something between the ears that's a problem. Rookies can find lots of trouble lurking in Solunar Tables, 10 Day Weather Apps, and Primetime prognostications. While those things may inspire a recreational angler to launch the old kayak or bayboat; they can have a detrimental affect on a full-time professional if used other than a very cursory guide. I preferred not to visit them at all. 4,000 folks follow us on *Instagram*

Take Primetimes prognostications for instance. If at your job you could look at a calendar and it showed you that you were going to have a horrible week ahead of you, that's going to affect your attitude. That's no way to hit the door with a smile on your face and get the job done. So with the mental element of fishing, it's best not to be "pre-disposed" to potential ills. I'd rather approach each day and unwind the puzzle day in and day out. The bottom line is avoiding anything potentially negative.

*Negativity - A Thief Among Us
*
Over the years I've met a lot of folks and sometimes some of them are plagued by something. Before we had the lodge, I'd have customers late to the ramp due to something like a dead battery, flat tire, faulty alarm clock etc. and they'd be in a flat out tizzy. I would pull them off to the side before they ever stepped on my boat and would have a discussion along the lines of "Hey, I'm not mad that you're running late and I'm sorry you had trouble this morning. However, I can tell that you are upset and we need to shrug that off so take a deep breath, let it go, and let's hit the restart button on this beautiful day". That was experience talking. I'd seen the opposite side of the coin with folks bringing negativity on the boat, disaster of some proportion was typically the outcome. Check out our *Photo Gallery*

I've had guys on the boat going through a divorce or facing some other challenges and watched their friends catch fish all around them but they never bent a rod. The examples here are numerous. It just shows the importance of approaching fishing with a light heart and a clear mind.

Today's water haul will find fish jumping in the boat tomorrow. That's the special thing about fishing, just when you think you're headed a certain direction, Mother Nature has different plans. Best strategy is to always stay positive and leave the weights of the world at the ramp.

There are a number of other tools for the professional angler that I won't elaborate on here. The key here is to realize that there is a lot more going on than meets the eye and there are resources available for the full-time angling professional that are very important.

*Eternal Optimists - We Have To Be*

So it looks like we can always pen our hopes on the coming stretch over the weekend as a nice stretch of High Pressure sets in. We'd like to sneak in a little rain before then but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen. April is a month of extension typically on a Spring Pattern before hitting May transitions. With things lingering cooler here into Spring we may be off a tad relative to recent, past, warmer Winters. The Black Drum schools are a pretty good indicator that patterns are a little retarded this year. You know what that means, the best is yet to come!

*Wade/Boat/Airboat*

Regardless of approach, our seasoned staff will get the job done right. Wade fishing artificial lures is in Primetime along with Airboat fishing the back lakes at present. Come see us!

Planning a trip, get started *HERE*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Flounder Gigging & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us!

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

As usual, well written and I enjoyed the message Kris.

TH


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> As usual, well written and I enjoyed the message Kris.
> 
> TH


Good to hear from you bud, thanks for the "positive and encouraging words"...LOL

Double K


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tornadoes In Seadrift*

Three tornadoes reportedly ripped through town shredding what's left of trees and toppling others; flattening some structures; water boil order in effect. We came through with only debris and down trees. Prayers go out to those damaged. Guests of Kyrish Trucks of Houston hit the water this morning with only a slight delay on a two boat airboat trip. #seadriftstrong


----------

